# Open Car Trailer Paint



## calebell1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Im trying to find the best product for painting a wooden decked open (no roof) car trailer. My issues for finding such a thing are plentiful..many foot traffic coatings for wood but cars? Many concrete coatings for cars, but wood? I thought of the new polycuramine product since it can be used on wood but then I read that it will yellow in exposed sunlight.. thoughts, ideas, past experiments? Thanks


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

calebell1 said:


> Im trying to find the best product for painting a wooden decked open (no roof) car trailer. My issues for finding such a thing are plentiful..many foot traffic coatings for wood but cars? Many concrete coatings for cars, but wood? I thought of the new polycuramine product since it can be used on wood but then I read that it will yellow in exposed sunlight.. thoughts, ideas, past experiments? Thanks


My thoughts are that no matter what you put on exterior wood, it will need re- coating at some point. You can try an epoxy or urathane enamel type coating which is nice and tuff, but when it comes time to Recoat it will be more difficult.. 
Can you not install some Aluminum tracks on the trailer..? Then Just paint the rest with a regular deck coat..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I spent a summer painting semi trucks and trailers and stuff. I just mixed some used tranny fluid with my used thinner and mopped any wood decking with it. Killed three birds with one stone. Wasnt meant to look pretty though...


----------



## calebell1 (Mar 9, 2019)

The Aluminum is a good thought..When you say urethanes or epoxy could you name specific products since im sure you know there a variety of formulations
A deck coat might be good..if I were to do a penetrating stain it wouldn't be able to Peel or chip..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

calebell1 said:


> The Aluminum is a good thought..When you say urethanes or epoxy could you name specific products since im sure you know there a variety of formulations
> A deck coat might be good..if I were to do a penetrating stain it wouldn't be able to Peel or chip..


Aborcoat has some fantastic penetrating stains. I actually wouldn't recommend any enamel type urathane in this situation. If it was like a boat (completely sealed) fine. But it would surely fail horribly on a trailer if it wasn't done properly. Meaning all 6 sides of every piece of wood..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Look into Line-X. Sprayed on at about 125 mils, lifetime warranty for as long as you own the vehicle, good resistance to high heat, abrasion, chemicals, etc. It's not the cheapest option, but it's a do-it-once and done choice. Most other coatings you'll need to do and redo every couple years. Or go a way cheaper route and get some ReadySeal Cedar Naturaltone Semi-Trans Oil Stain. Won't peel or flake, doesn't require stripping to re-coat, fast & easy to apply.


----------

